# Freaking Out Bf Threw All Plants Out



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

Into The Cold In Green  Bags  Can They   Be Saved Im  Outside Boston Its Cold  Anyone


----------



## ishnish

depends how long they were out...
could at least try to save them..  see what happens?


----------



## ozzydiodude

You should be able to save them as long as the root ball is not destroyed and the main stem is not broken to bad. just get them inside uder the lights asap.


----------



## OldHippieChick

You can try. Fa$tCa$h pulled one out of the snow last month and I think it made it. Try.


----------



## monkeybusiness

It's certainly worth a try. If they seem to messed up you could always try to take cuttings from them to clone with. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

what kind of piece of crap would do that? 

You should leave his tail.


Get em inside and bandage em up. Get em under the lights. They will live.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado

Uhhh My heart goes out to ya sweety!  Hurt me,.. Do Not Touch my Babies!  Awww!  Well are ya gettin them in the light and warmin up those containers,.. slowly but easily get those roots warm,... Stop by Chefs Church and do a prayer request!  Dang it!  That's like slappin your puppy!


----------



## CrypnoticKronic

I would cry..


----------



## legalize_freedom

He'd b homeless real quick in my house...lol.

I had to pull a bunch of plants one time because an old girlfriend came home drunk wanting to fight...screaming, and breaking stuff.  I knew the neighbors would call the cops thinking we were killing each other....it sucked to have to do, but better than getting busted for cultivateing!

I feel for ya!  Good luck with reviving them!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

*******  Is Gone ,,,plants Are  In Under Lights


----------



## tcbud

:aok: 

Hope today goes better for you.  And worse for him.


----------



## ta2dguy

sorry to hear about the crappy situation, i hope things work out for you. do you have any pics of the poor old girls?  i would say that if there is green there is a chance, and as already stated if you can clone anything maybe to do that as well and grow them out. they are super tough and if they are not dead yet you might be able to save them. good luck.

i am only a little ways up from you across the border in canada so i know what you mean by cold too, brrrrrr....   poor girls, rotten bf. i hope you kicked him out into the cold for such a thing.


----------



## Alistair

Bad BF!  Yes, I hope that you can recuperate them.  I'd surely give it a try.   Man! that pisses me off just thinking about it.  

LF, did the cops come that night?  I hope so, considering you had to yank all your plants.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Bad BF! Yes, I hope that you can recuperate them. I'd surely give it a try. Man! that pisses me off just thinking about it.
> 
> LF, did the cops come that night? I hope so, considering you had to yank all your plants.


 

Yeah, and several times after.  I finally got smart enough to get rid of her and keep the plants.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Green Mojo to help them warm up and grow.

I hope he premature ejectulate the rest of his days


----------



## zem

why did your bf throw them out? cuz you love them so much? thats VERY cruel


----------



## DynaGlideGuy

Bring those babies in and thorw his *** out in the cold.  
Either way I'd be carefull, how far is he gonna go next time?  

 Jus, Something to think about

Best Wishes and Better times
"P"


----------



## Gone2pot!

I'm glad you have them warming up and getting light. The green bags are better than regular trash bags so that's a plus. I'm concerned about him narc'ing you out to cops. If the grow isn't within limits your allowed in your state, you might consider a safe spot for them. Best of luck, read about the little seed that could (2dog) and green mojoto your plants.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

love you  guys,,  fill u in more later hae pics up tonight....


----------



## 2Dog

BBB...good riddance to him! Next time you need to get a nice laid-back guy who smokes and grows...I hear there is many eligible bachelores on this site wink wink..LMAO...:hubba:      :giggle: :48:


----------



## spiritlovescolorado

Well?  Well??? Hows the girls? They gonna be okay?  You should know by now if they are going to pull outta shock! :watchplant:  I have just been thinking and praying for them!  I sure appreciate all the MP buddies thinking of your safety too!   Physically,.. and for your plants!  I hope you didn't take the prepubessent Rat Bass Back! :hitchair:  
 LF- Wise Wise man!  And Thank-You for choosing to loose her and not your baby girls! :ccc:


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

two  are  going to be fine he  left i got no cammra now so im trying cell phone ill upload pics an dthanks again averyone  for yore well  wishes


----------



## spiritlovescolorado

You bet kiddo glad to hear your girls are doing well and the butt lick is gone! You be careful and a little wiser next time okay!  I don't have cam either! Hope your cell phone works!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

sorry still o pics iknow worthless with out them  but  the two plants still  ok one is very  good ha to top  it and the second  has seen better days on a positive not i germinated six beans they all poped and  are two  days  above ground   got  some good seeds alos 2dog line em up


----------



## 2Dog

lol hear that gentelmen?    and I mean only the gentlemen...lol BBB is open for business.... No violence or std's welcome...good growing knowledge is a plus...anything else BBB??  good looking always helps.


----------



## legalize_freedom

hiya BBB...whats your sign?....lol


----------



## gourmet

I'm glad you were able to salvage a couple of plants and I am also glad your bf is kicked to the curb.  May the wheel of karma roll over and squish him.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

you  guys rock  and  he  dont got to be a ten if he makes up for it elsewere....  and  yes i need to be  taught.... to grow  big big buds lol last  two  weeks been  tough  and  for being new here you guys and gals have made me feel much better born in late  jan  so  aq


----------



## legalize_freedom

hmmm...well then Happy Birthday!


----------



## 2Dog

BBB LF is a very nice guy... wonder if you two have anything in common..hmm?!?!?!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Time to run from this thread 2Dog is playing matchmaker

BBB hope you find a good man instead of the littleboys playing men


----------



## 2Dog

now ozzy here is quite the catch...but he wont let me get near him with a woman that wants more than a (hopefully) good time. plus u would have to compete with his baby dog rascal...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

i  have  a little  doggie myself lol..... no harm in maken new friends ,,,,,    yes ha my birthday,  brokeup with an ******* so he gave me something gteat  as a gift freedom his prob....   im a construction  working woman  and i know it sounds weir but im  am hot very  fit athletic  from work I  fin it hard  to meet guy  who dont feel  threatened byme working  at what i do and it  with all guys...  so  it got weird this last go around  and to be mad at someone and destroy something they love to get back  at them is to  me  evil,,,   not just applied to plants everything  and ozzy ont run im not a bad catch union healt care is great lol...... i need a camra so bad.....


----------



## ozzydiodude

BBB I ain't running for you just the matchmaker


----------



## Jericho

How are the plants doing BBB?


----------



## dirtyolsouth

HI...

Glad you rescued the plants and tossed the jerk BBB....:hubba:   My only caution is to watch out for him creating probs with your grow/LE.  Do you think he is vindictive enough to snitch?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was able to make 'nice' with a few ex's when I had grows in the past if they knew I had one going but more than once I had to shut down out of caution.  Be safe...

Peace!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

one is going to make it i think,,  but like i said i germinated eight beans all poped six  have poped in soil are in 24/7 of over 24000 lummens of cfls they  are in  80% mg see starter with 20% perlite and the have been in soil for 5, 6 days are doing great..  the two  he tossed one I had to top at 2nd node the plant was 7 inches tall and 6 nodes it was a bush everything i have  veged so  far has gotten real bushy but iit is like a lawn shrub amazin the 2nd not so well  she was lsted when he canned her was going good i think....  and as ar as him telling no,,,  i have a few videos of him and with his life goals he would be f up...  but im not that kind of person...


----------



## gourmet

> now ozzy here is quite the catch...but he wont let me get near him with a woman that wants more than a (hopefully) good time. plus u would have to compete with his baby dog rascal..



What, does Rascal cook 2 Dog?


----------



## 420benny

Welcome BBB! Sorry about your troubles. I can tell you can think on your feet and you will be fine. Keep those videos for a just in case moment. Some guys are intimidated by smart, good looking women. I got lucky with my honey. There is a great guy for you out there, maybe right here. Watch out for 2 dog. She may corrupt you, lmao. j/k. She does have a bean buying addiction, but it is only contagious when Attitude has a special. You will find out, soon. I tossed 4) 2 foot tall plants in the compost 2 weeks ago due to spider mites. They are still alive. Been raining hard and 30ish at night. MJ is tough!


----------



## legalize_freedom

I love a woman in a toolbelt!!!!!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

saved two plants have  eight seedlings  got a new grow tent  have  a side with  6500 daylight and teh  soft whit for flowering  totale  lummens each is like 20+thousand... heat is not an issue temps  are  constant 72 78 here are pics...  andi love  being able to  build anything im a jack of all trades master of none...lol


----------



## 2Dog

awesome BBB!!!  very excited for ya...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thanks  2dog im  pumped myself im going to go  cfl  for a little while longer then  going to use  mh and hps  just nervious to set them up right  now..


----------



## 2Dog

eh save the elec money...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

yup yup oh  by  the way if you  go  from  24/7 to 12/12 does this cause stress  should i detox the ladies  from light  slow like or  judt bam... 12/12


----------



## tcbud

Looking very good there....

and as for the Union Insurance.... I only married my husband when he got that union insurance.... as I had the SSI insurance and wouldnt give insurance up for nothing.  Union Insurance is the BEST I have ever seen!

Plants look Awesome!  Glad to hear you are bouncing back.


----------



## tcbud

BAM...yep..BAM 12/12....

Slow is for flowering outdoors.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thanks  guys  and good because i hit the shrub ,,, with bam, 12/12 just to see whats up.  this  is still  a learning  adventure ph  and  soil  runoff ph,ed all  was good and am just  using mg plant food and bloom  food....


----------



## 2Dog

I have a houseplant in mg...white crap all over the top of the soil less than a year...I may make a post on how crappy it is..and that is with no food added to the soil...sorry bbb but u need better soil just buy plain stuff if you are feeding..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

it is mg  seedling starter  hl  said it was ok  i am using the mg plant food very  diluted almost an eight of what they recomend,,  yes ned transplants i have  foxfarm ocean for and the three pack of  nutes bbtb and i dont rember i am just waiting to use the good stuff till stuff blows over but i thought i read mg seedstarter was  ok....  prob not as good as any good good soil..  thaks 2 dog


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

the  foxfarm upgrade is good right??


----------



## 2Dog

hl knows his stuff but he grows autos..I think and my grows stay in the soil longer than his do.  I have heard that also. foxfarm is used by many people yes...I use roots.


----------



## legalize_freedom

I've been using FF since I started indoors...if you have any questions, don't be afriaid to PM me.  I have run them with just the liquids, and with the liquids, and solubles.  Glad to hear you got survivors!  Oh yeah....you know you can show a picture of yourself in a tool belt, we'll just have to imagine your face...but hell I like imagineing....lol


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

if you  slip  and they  get a little  more than  12 hours dark  is that  a real  bad bad thing  did i mees u  bad  also it is seed ordering time this  tuesday  so  ideal  gals  and guys please......


----------



## Bubs420

Looking good BBB. I too am a construction working woman. Good to another woman show what we are made of. I am a cert. concrete finisher, what do you do? Good luck and will be checking in on the grow


----------



## ozzydiodude

:ciao: *BBB* good to see your little 1 survived. 

:bolt: before the matchmaker(*2Dog*) gets here


:heart: & Green Mojo your way


----------



## 2Dog

ozzy u can run but you cant hide....isnt he lucky I am not single ??


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thanks for the mojo and I do sash work on hirise buildings im a union glaser.....  been in since i was 20,   great  great  job  no  one  builds like american union workers,,,,I consider myself very  lucky....  have dont union no union  everyone has to  eat but  what  you  get back  from it to me is better union way....  2 dog i bet you have amazing taste so hook it up lol and i they run  it only  make it more fun..... thanks bubs this is very  relaxing,, to come home freezing and do this  cant  wait  everyday  learn amazing things on here and in the grow room/tent now...


----------



## dman1234

if its the blue veg fert from MG it will be fine and work great.


----------



## Droopy Dog

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> the  foxfarm upgrade is good right??



Good, but too much $$$$ IMO.  But I think that way about all of those that require 2 or more bottles to make 1 complete nute.  It is marketing aimed at newbs and inexperienced growers, IMO.  Guess I'd better go put on my flame suit now. 

I have done grows with MG and they came out fine, but the overall quality of their base chemicals is lacking.

Two other nute lines to look at are Dyna-Gro and Jack's Professional/Classic.  Both use higher grade salts and both are complete with macro and micro elements. ~$5 or so for each Veg and Bloom would be enough for several grows.

DD


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thanks dd ill look  into it..


----------



## legalize_freedom

I guess people who don't buy there nutes at wal mart are inexperinced, newbies...to each their own


----------



## Droopy Dog

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I guess people who don't buy there nutes at wal mart are inexperinced, newbies...to each their own



LOL  I've never bought nutes at wal mart.  Don't even go there even though there is one less than 2 miles from the house.

Where I used to go was a commercial orchid supply place down in Homestead. The selection of nutes was on the small side because they catered to the commercial greenhouses/nursery's  and only sold in case lots or 25# bags sort of thing.

These big boys that bought by the pallet or 55 gallon drum demanded quality and value, thus the small selection.

But, really it's whatever you feel comfortable with.  It's not so much what you use, but how you use it.

Expensive nutes don't guarantee a great grow, just as cheap ones don't guarantee a bad one.

DD


----------



## legalize_freedom

well I agree this hardy plant can be grown with just about anything...but I also see nothing wrong with using 50 bucks worth of nutes to get a couple pounds of green.


----------



## ta2dguy

i am glad for you that you got things sorted out a bit and that at least something survived the issues. things are looking good for you bbb. i have to be like most here and say spend a few extra bux on good nutes but when times are tuff(we all been there) and you gotta do what you gotta do i suggest do it on the lighter side ie. watering, feeding etc. because i have found it easier to fix those and most other issues when i have underdone it  instead of overdone it.... make sense   too much water will damage/kill a plant faster than too little water  and the same for nutes, i think  lol.  anyway, it is just my opinion as well as saying that things look good for you is jmo , enjoy the happy times.  happy growing.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

no   guys  I listen  and read and take  in everything  you all  say  most o ya have forgotten more than i know  but  I  think  a  lot  of people  do  spend a little green to  get a lot of green.... and thanks to everyone stopping in  while i  stumble and bumble through all of this  bbb


----------



## tcbud

> the foxfarm upgrade is good right??



Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil is good/excellent yes.  But file this away in case you ever use the Ocean Forest for seedlings.....

Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil can *sometimes* burn your seedings since it has so much good Nutes in it Naturally.  I have found some seedlings like it and are not bothered, I have found others (such as a mango I grew) that was burned bad by the soil, when it was about 2-3 nodes tall.  The spots it developed freaked me, then I saw it again in a second season, and figured it was the soil, after much hair pulling and discussion here.  Others have also found this to be true.

I remedied this by using the Fox Farm Potting Mix.  I hope it was the potting mix that gave me no nute burn anyway....it could have just been the strains I was growing.


----------



## legalize_freedom

I agree 100% with TC...some seedlings can not take the heat of FFOF.  I mix mine 50/50 with light warrior for seedlings then when they are established I put them in a 2 parts OF to 1 part LW.  With this rich soil you just really need to let your plant tell you when to start adding nutes.  Some plants seem to be very nute starved and need nutes within a couple of weeks, and some can sit in the FFOF for 6 weeks and stay green....so you just really need to read your plants....definately listen to what TC had to say though!


----------



## tcbud

> definately listen to what TC had to say though!



Listen in this instance.....lol.  I try to stay in the bounds of what I have experienced when I post "advice".

I usually start feeding my seed plants at about 4 weeks with quarter strength nutes.  4 or 6 weeks.....just keep an eye out for nute burn and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Droopy Dog

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> ....so you just really need to read your plants....



THAT, right there, is 99.99% of what growing ability and success is all about.:holysheep: 

The plants will tell you what they need, understanding and learning the language is the hard part. 

TC and LF both seem to be able to talk some 'tree'.  

DD


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

as usual  so  much info I love it..  look  the first eve white hairs on one of my plants  the  big one i saved is  5 days into 12/12 an took with a cell  phone but she has a lot o them




I know pic is not great but i just wante to share my  joy...lol thanks and lf pic im  working oin it


----------



## zem

nice BBB  good thing you saved them


----------



## OldHippieChick

Congrats on the little lady BBB.
Glad things are settling down. 

I also went with HLs selection of MG Seed starter soil and I'm just wrapping up my first small grow. In hindsight I don't feel the MG SS will be my route next time. But I've got 5 bags of it left. I picked up a lg bag of the FFOF and FFLight Warrior. DOS suggested to me that my 1 bag of FFOF and the Light Warrior mixed with my 5 bags of MGSS would make a well balanced mix. So my plan is to plant in 24oz dixie cups with MG SS and then when I transplant at 2-3 weeks.... go with the mix. 
We live and learn and find our way. But being new to all this, I found that a trip to Home Depot was less intimidating than going to a Hydro store... just my two cents.
xox
OHC


----------



## tcbud

Yep OHC, I get my nutes and such at the Ace Hardware in town, cost less by a few bucks than the fancy "Hydro" store.

Congrats on the Girl BB *AWESOME* news.


----------



## CrypnoticKronic

Whats your flowering light?


----------



## 2Dog

congrats on the girl!  yay...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thanks its a girl lol  the skinny little one  was a boy so i choped him  got  almost 12 seedlings comming up....  cript  i  am flowering with over  24 thousanf lummens  of cfls soft white 6500  with a few daylight thrown in im not using hps till next time.......


----------



## ozzydiodude

:yay: on the female, she's like her mommy a true winner


----------



## NorthernHoney

Glad to see it worked out, she will be a special one. Keep us posted.


----------



## surreptitious

nicely done BBB


----------



## UKgirl420

*congrats on the girl and keeping her alive after the little ordeal she went threw 
i used the mg fert on my first grow and loved it ,,
but now use bio bloom and biogrow *


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ozzy  since I have come to  this site  u  have mae me feel good about myself and what a little reading and help  from new friends can  make happen...   dont have a lot of fam  but  when somethin happened to  me people on here stood up  and stood with  me and made me feel better..  has been a tough  winter  but things  are looking  good and Green ...   I will  def keep you all updated...  thanks everyone for checkin in on my little world and hope to  show you all soon, buying a real nice camra soon ......ttfn


----------



## JimmyPot

Normally the guy has his GF do that to him but now the BF is doing it to the girl.Why do people date people they do not have things in common with besides sexual attraction in the beginning? These relationships never last.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

to  be honest he was amazing he works  for a ma politician and he is having a real  bad problem  with back  pain  he got hooked on the pills  an he  changed  we were amazing two years ago  but people  chance and jimmy pot to make  sweeping comments  about  things you have no idea about well...     thanks for your imput  anyway  by me putting  something  going on in my life on  here it is asking  for all types of comments  good or bad I  try  to learn from them all ...  and sex is sex some of us  are good at it like golf you  need to learn  i can teach any boy how to do what i want..  I am attracted to people  who  do not bow to  society no bad boys  but free thinking men...  openmindedness lol...  you need to learn everyday if you think you know it all chances are you suck.. an eveyone else already knows it...   wow im  so stoned right now.....  love  it oh  also  he was hung like  a mule  j/k


----------



## ozzydiodude

IMO&E Rx's have ruin more relationship than extra-relationship. If you let the drugs have control you are losing yourself, the greatest loss you can have. Maybe your throwing him out is the best for him, it might be the wake up call he needs to get his life back to the way it should be. 
Remember no matter what you have to do what is right for you not anyone else.
:heart: and good thought your way


----------



## legalize_freedom

Nice Ozzy!  and so true!  As bad as it hurt me for my x to divorce me, it was a lesson that I needed and helped me turn into the man I am today.  Had I stayed with her, she would have continued to enable me, and I would have never grown up...sometimes what seems like the end of the world can really be the beginning of a great life!


----------



## x Big Dave x

wow.. what have I stumbled across here?  

Well BBB glad to hear things are looking up and your well on your way to getting yourself some homegrown. You being the builder and throwing him out, him wussing out and chucking your plants.. Makes me think he needs to make like a hermie and grow a pair! 

Anyway long may your growing and lessons continue and as you've already found out this is a great site, friendly ppl, good advice (if someone posts some really bad advice they'll be quickly put in their place). As someone mentioned before though with so many genetics around these days you can follow certain guidlines (water/lights/air is a good start  ) but once you've done some grows you'll start to learn their lingo and their demands. Also as im finding out with my current crop, if you've got good genetics then they can take a bit stress here and there and you need'nt worry... I've had 2 seperate weeks of 35c temps (heat stress) and they went 7-8 days without a watering over the festive period (shrivelled up bad) but their doing fine and still no hermies.

Green mojo for your current batch.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

LF  here is the pic u asked for  now  your turn.......


----------



## JimmyPot

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> to  be honest he was amazing he works  for a ma politician and he is having a real  bad problem  with back  pain  he got hooked on the pills  an he  changed  we were amazing two years ago  but people  chance and jimmy pot to make  sweeping comments  about  things you have no idea about well...     thanks for your imput  anyway  by me putting  something  going on in my life on  here it is asking  for all types of comments  good or bad I  try  to learn from them all ...  and sex is sex some of us  are good at it like golf you  need to learn  i can teach any boy how to do what i want..  I am attracted to people  who  do not bow to  society no bad boys  but free thinking men...  openmindedness lol...  you need to learn everyday if you think you know it all chances are you suck.. an eveyone else already knows it...   wow im  so stoned right now.....  love  it oh  also  he was hung like  a mule  j/k


Ha Ha when it comes to me you have no clue and your right I know nothing of your life.I was just pointing out something I feel goofy in human nature.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Right on girl!!!  lol...I can't see what the sign says though...lol...your awesome!!!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

says bbb  so  you know its really me


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

now lF it is your turn  hummm    hows about u in a speedo holdin a rake  or  a spade like you are gardening.....   well......  what   ya think  fair is fair..


----------



## zem

haha :yeahthat:


----------



## King

What is going on here!?


----------



## legalize_freedom

LOL...a speedo....ummmm NO!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

lol


----------



## ssjric

???


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

am I  doing  something  right/ wrong  this plant in lower 13 days is  seven  to ten inches tall  it is amazingly healthy  what  do  you all think  please  let  me know


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

is 13 days into flower  plant is   seven to ten inches  it  was frozen  so i had to top  it to  first or secon node


----------



## douce vie

Looks fantastic to me! :banana:


----------



## 2Dog

the plant looks good it may have needed a bit more veg time if you wanted it bigger?? some idicas dont grow much in flower.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

2 I  dont know what it is so I just want to  run it out  it is learning  I  have  almost 12 other seedlingd 11 days old and Im  getting the hps and my set up  going  could have  done none of it with  out  you  gals/guys


----------



## 2Dog

how long will you veg those before 12/12? I usually like to let mine get 18"


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

prob  2 weeks after alt nodes  I am not going for super  speed or   canabus cup  yet  just  continus  harvest and then  tweak  and fine une....  2 if you think  18 is a good  size i would try  it, all  your info to me  has be spot on.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

also im  going  from  seed  I still  have not built my  buble cloner an  started to learn about that....   so so much  to know.


----------



## 2Dog

well it depends on a few things how long til you run out of weed, how much room you have for the plants to get tall, and how much product you desire out of the plant?


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ok,,, see was hopen to  start  to  get it to one two plants  a month  to  pop,,  when  they  got  umpe   he  said this is stupid it will never work so i wanted to prove  to me i can  do it,,,  no matter   what....  and im looking for it to be cheeper  than  buyn a sack a week  =  the electricity  mt bill last month  was 30  bucks.. also I have no I dea what  to expect rom a plant yet ......


----------



## 2Dog

its very possible you just have to be constantly vegging plants and adding them to the 12/12 cycle every two weeks


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

see,,,  love   it  if i start clonin  plants  I know are rmale  that makes  it go   quicker to  right  2d


----------



## 2Dog

it gaurantees a smooth process and time line since no pesky males pop up and have to be replaced plus you know what you are getting..sometimes 10 seeds all saying the same strain show different phenos..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

dam  computer keyboard  an im excited lol...  if I know the plants are female  then  will  it be faster or just easyer  than  from sees


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

different phenos..  being  growth,,  taste,,  potency   ect  right   you  can weed out  what  you  do not want ok  I get  it.....  tomorrow  I  make  a list  to make the  bubler.... and need to  read i know  to clone  you  dont take em from flowerin  plants?


----------



## Locked

Clones is the name of the game BBB....I used to start everything from seed and I didn't clone at all..this current grow has been all about the clones...very quick turn around on them...I just hve a cheap clone dome and some of those Rapid rooter things...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thanks  hl  what  do  ya  think  all  mg seedstarter  and some  perlite.....


----------



## Locked

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> thanks  hl  what  do  ya  think  all  mg seedstarter  and some  perlite.....



For cloning? Or for growing? I use straight MG seed starter for growing...I tried doing clones in soil once and it did not turn out well...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

my little  bush hl   my  plant...lol


----------



## dman1234

Jiffy pucks are great for clonning, IMO


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

dman  what   soak  em  and then  plug it in and keep  it real  moist....I  have  never done it im going to read some stickies and get my knowledge on.  so much  info on  her but if it works or you will  work  for me  any gell  ,,  power


----------



## Locked

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> my little  bush hl   my  plant...lol



Yeah I use MG seed starter straight...you cld probably cut it with perlite...


----------



## dman1234

soak the pucks, poke a hole in them atleast half way down, cut the clone and dip it in clonning gel, then put it in the puck and tuck it in, then put them in a dome under a floro and mist for a few days you should see roots in 7-14 days.

but read the stickys, they are good, also if ya want 5 plants you better take 10 clones first time around.  JMO


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ok ,,,,  so if you look at avatar  them six  tip  will  they   form  were the buds are going to be because  at them tips  they  are  exploadin  with   white  hairs and well  it just looks cool...  post pic  later


----------



## spaceface

thats messed up...get rid of his violent a**....why would he even do that?...because he was mad at you?...if so..how childish....he sounds like a loser...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

here  everyone,,,  just  a few new pics of the plant that  I  save,,  she is looking amazing  so green and so many little white hairs  this is amazing  im  so pumped no pics of my  seedlings  but let  me know what ya think l were is  you  pic you owe me,,,  i can  take more ...    let me know  how you all  think im doing I  have a hps 400w im going to use to flower next grow  but   just  wanted to finish  this out  with all  cfls....   you  guys  rock lave ya....................BBB


----------



## 2Dog

very pretty girl!  so petite love it..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

I  just have a quick  question....  I  have  my  watering  down  to an art  now I  o it y  wieght  I  actuallt really  weigh them....   I  just   wanted to know  is it better to watter durring lights on or durring lights  off any  one have any ideas or  what  you  do  with  you  mjplants???   thanks in advance bbb...  and yes 2 dog  im  going to grow  them  out  to the size you  ha  said to  me before....  thid  grow  was more about  proving something to  myseld and a few other...  thanks  and love ya


----------



## 2Dog

I water them at lights on. for me it is 6pm at night so its convenient plus I dont want the plants thirsty when the light will be hitting them for 12 hours. If they need mroe water I can catch it before they get sucked up by the lamps. Plus I want to encourage the top layer to dry to avoid nats and the lights assist with that.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

lights come on at ten then im going to  take a look and some pics,to put up here...  also  in a side note the babies are no longer  babies  on  4 node and five inches tall  they  grow  so  compact.  this is good right. in pics online and in vids they are all sotall. right short is good...  or is bigger always better..  or taller..   BBB


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

what  do you all  think...   ho and I also  read if you have  short bushy plants you  are getting good amount of light....  so  they do  not streach  and the internodel spacin in smaller.....  thanks all  BBB....   ps  I suck at typin an spellin  but I  can read any set of prints then  built  it so  its a give and take......


----------



## the chef

Um First of all congrats! Second how many plants you got planted in one pot?


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

chef that is one plant


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

only one, is it bad she looks like that  she is my six pac I  lst her to side of pot the stalks   are all over 13 inches...  she  is only one that made it in from the cold boston streets,,,,  she looks amazing the buds are like an inch  y an inch and the leafs stickin out look like they have frost on the   chef thanks  you  were on of the first who  said hello...  because of u 2 dog, lf  im addicted to this....  so now thta it is only one plant it that  os  good right...


----------



## ozzydiodude

That's one of the best six packs I've ever seen. Way to grow pretty lady


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ozzy  to be honest commin from you,   I  can only  hope u are serious,lol,  it  means a lot.....


----------



## the chef

Holy jeeebus! I thought it was six! Great job BBB!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Yes I was very serious BBB. IMO you are doing a great job under the cfl's LST and keeping the light close is the best way to go. Think about it when the harvest time comes, you will have 6 big beautiful bud to take pic of for the BPTM contest


----------



## Locked

Looking good BBB....that is an awesome looking plant. I don't think I hve ever seen one like that. It's almost like 6 perfect clones in one pot...Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--Every time I see this thread, I am amazed that it does not say:

 Freaking Out * EX-Bf *Threw All Plants Out  :rofl: :rofl: 

Glad you rescued them, they are looking great!


----------



## the chef

:spit: Goddess:laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude

He's made my top 10 dummies of all time list


----------



## the chef

It should read "Freaking out! Ex-boyfriend, who is now teaching people who chronicaly abuse themselves balloon puppetry, threw my plants out!


----------



## ozzydiodude

:laugh::cry::rofl: LSHAMPP


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

you guys are right on.... he messed big,, like I said im a good catch.....  thanks  gals and guys  for givin me a look and soon ill put upnew pics  this get more and more exciting  the seedlings  eight of them are all growin  up all  of   my plant growth is so tight the internodel spacin  that is a good thing right....  small and bushy is good????


----------



## BBFan

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> you guys are right on.... he messed big,, like I said im a good catch..... thanks gals and guys for givin me a look and soon ill put upnew pics this get more and more exciting the seedlings eight of them are all growin up all of my plant growth is so tight the internodel spacin that is a good thing right.... small and bushy is good????


 
Nah, tall and lanky is better.

Just kidding BBB!  The bushier, the better imo.  Well, at least as far as mj plants are concerned. 

Congrats on the recovery.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

lol,,,  only were mj plants are concerned imo........lol


----------



## dman1234

the last set of pics look awesome.

They are under CFL?

thats a great plant for CFL's


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

here d man a few moreand thanks  yes all  cfl  right now to   flower....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

more


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

last three are two dark   right....I can  not  see them  hummm,,, I nee   to finda better way


----------



## dman1234

yeah the pic quality is not as good as the others.

But i have to say this is one of the nicest plants i have ever seen
grown with CFL's


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

wow you guys know how to get to a womans heart...Im so excited  this is the  first time I have ever  grown anything...im a city girl....your words mean a lot... I will take some pics of the ones in veg  they are so small tight nodes..I  did not   think that  cfls  were  going to work this good but I have many and vey very close to the plants  within  2 inches....


----------



## ozzydiodude

*BBB* you may be a city girl but you have got a great green growing thumb :aok: Here's a Big pat on the back don't dought yourself, you are going to be a great grower.


----------



## tcbud

I think your girls are looking steller!  Good job and pat on back too!


----------



## the chef

Cfl's will work...i'm telling ya!...I know!


----------



## monkeybusiness

Impressive! especially under cfl's. Nice job indeed!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

IT is amazing how  it  grows im   getting allsorts of trikes on the buds this  is very cool,  im goingto get a scope tuesday.....  bbb


----------



## ta2dguy

that is a very nice looking little lady bbb. i am glad that at least one lived thru the cold. i have never tried cfl's but apparently from the words of the experienced you are doing a great job. if not told it was grown under cfl i wouldnt have guessed it. i imagine that girl is gonna have some serious semimental value to you when it is all over.... have you cloned her or maybe thought about learning a good revegetation method so you can always keep her around? great lookin 6 pack, congrats. happy growing.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

I have fam in glace bay  ,,,and Ithinksome on pei and no I did  not clone her at the time I was a mess but I may  do some reveg but for now im justvery excitecd...


----------



## ta2dguy

> but for now im justvery excitecd...



absolutely nuthin wrong with being that .


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ok peoples  quick question,, I am at 25d 12/12 buds are formin great,,  they lookgood  I will post pics,,, is it after a amount of time  the  go nuts or theyslow,,,  humididty is low  10s    im  afraid of the rot....am Ithinkin to much? everything looks good, like my system looks good,  should I just get stoned and relax,,  also am I nuts for not wantin to smoke near  the plants.I talk to them a lot but feel like smokin in front of them is bad karma??? BBB


----------



## ozzydiodude

*BBB* Just bet stoned and relax, not smoking around your plants is up to you, I have smoked and fliped ash in plants for yrs, yet they always seem to grow and return the love.

WARNING Snoking a joint with your plants can led to hours of looking, talking and caressing your lovely ladies.


----------



## the chef

take a :chillpill: and:bong1:!!!!! My smoke room and my grow room are one in the same! No ill affects on the ladies. But it is still up to you!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

here  sresome pics from  yesterday  going to put more up tonight sheis getting  thick


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

damI did  six  were the others hummmmm.....


----------



## the chef

Yummmy! No Boyfriend, no Bother, big Bud! b+b+b= BBB! Man this wb is good! Keep it rolling BBB!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

29d   12/12  still only  using the cfls.. in last two days buds have exploaded it is amazing.. she looks so good... well here are  some pics guys gals  what  you think..she is only  12 inches tall  buds are like  three but  entire stalk  is starting  to get very buddy...


----------



## ozzydiodude

Looking good there *BBB*


----------



## 2Dog

looking very nice!!!


----------



## the chef

Very good BBB! She's gonna bud up big time now!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

here she is untied she is about 13 inches tall the entire stalks are buddin up all six buds'colas mabie' are about three inches tall and I think they are dence....been thinkin mabie finish her out with the hps but would like to know what cfls can do.... what  do you peeps think


----------



## the chef

Looks real good BBB...What cfl's can do.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thats what im going for well six of them...lol i hope....  i can not wait to use hps but i want to  finish this.. because people said it would not work.....  but with all you help it is amazing... cfl make my plants durring veg grow tight nodes..... have  eight in veg now for like over month none are over ten inches all are bushes but cfls suck for heat....


----------



## the chef

Oh yeah there is a heat issue with cfl's, a extra fan will help with this. Go for it BBB, people said i either wouldn't produce or hardly get any bud at all! Hehehehe.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

hi everyone, just checkin in to say stuff is looking good she is still on this growth spirt... the stalk dont grow but the  six buds keep growing... i dont know if it called popcorn or whatever but all six stalks are only 13 inches and have nodes at every half .5 of an inch.. at each node it is budding because it is small it lookis like a 13 inch full bud ....should all of thid  stay on or should I loose it and hope for the colas to pop...  so much dif advice on keeping or loosing to keep buds growing only... thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

some picswith web cam love you guys thanks work is bussy 7 tensgreat money love ya...bbb


----------



## ozzydiodude

That's the BEST six-pack I've ever seen a woman have:aok:
:48:eace::heart:Green mojo to you *BBB*


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

Also New Pic Of Three New Four Pacs Have Three Six Pacs In Veg All For Of These Are Now In Flower


----------



## the chef

Hehehe very nice bounceback BBB! Smell woman! How's the smell?!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

chef it is amazing... Ihave fallen in love with toppin and lst..it isjust amazing what you can have your plant do and look like I have single plants with eight = heads and in pic are 3  four pacs Ilove this so much more budsites....  or at least I think..


----------



## the chef

Schaaaaaaweeet!


----------



## 2Dog

cute dog bbb!!! nice growing too!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ok we are at 39 days into the flip...Im getting my scope today so I will let you all know what the trikes are like also had a question....because  i have six colas can i harvest them  at diffrent stages....hummm should I start new thread about this... what do youguys think can i get diffrent highs from this plant....


----------



## zem

wheres that  ex-bf now?  lol he shouldve seen the outcome of his action, congrats BBB  nice cute puppy too


----------



## fruity86

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> ok we are at 39 days into the flip...Im getting my scope today so I will let you all know what the trikes are like also had a question....because  i have six colas can i harvest them  at diffrent stages....hummm should I start new thread about this... what do youguys think can i get diffrent highs from this plant....


yes BBB you can take the plant in diffrent stages to find the type of high you want i never new this thread had turned into a GJ  so this is the girl youe old BF kicked out on ya ?


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

thanks you guys yes it did turn into a gj and the plant the jerk dumped is amazing  has six colas all about 4 inche tall she is amazing and now I love toppin...  you can get amazing results just try.....he is current working in ma government....  to be honest he still tries but I have changed alot since the start of this .... ... thanksfor the info I still have a while to go till chop and have lots to learn thanks...


----------



## FA$TCA$H

glad to see things are workin out for ya. i'm runnin all CFLs on my WW. no complaints, no heat issues with fan runnin with lights on. and it smells very green, i don't vent outside unless i'm home.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

lol the buds areb getting huge lf,chief   2 dog you guys were  right on  here aresome more pics


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

i need a better cam....sorry i will take better ones but you guy gals get idea what u think


----------



## jackson1

Looks awesome BBB, very well done bringing her back like that. your topping is well done also it looks like to me. She is a beauty.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ok  thanks everyone   here are better pic today  is d45 or 46 12/12 she is in a three gallon pot and is about 13" tall


----------



## the chef

Noice! Might wanna throw a dip on your cfl! Warm water mixed with alcohol, about 1 teaspoon per half a waterbottle, doesn't matter which size..it will do. Just dip in soloution and blot dry. Let air dry fer 1 hour and then use.


----------



## 2Dog

those look great bbb!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ok take a look my cat decided to eat some of my fav six pack plant so i hasd to trim 2 branches look at size of buds.. cutting off  the two buds will not kill her right now their are 4 exactly same  size..:holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude

Cutting off the branches won't hurt but will shock the plant a little. It may back up your harvest date a few days


----------



## OldHippieChick

I really like the look of your lst BBB. 
I think you have a similar style to zipflips grows. Check his GJs out. He's doing it on 5 gallon cat litter buckets and he has some lovely plants. He does some topping twice and the lst early in veg state. That man has no fear when it comes to contorting his girls into shape.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

being somehwat of a *****  myself you  just got  to know how to get  them in line thanks  ohp....bbb


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

today is sencond  day for the girls  and  day  50+- for  her  here they  are  I  finially  got a good  cam


----------



## jackson1

Nice n Frosty BBB. Looking good. I find that this is the most interesting, relaxing, enjoyment of anything else I've tried before and you seem to learn new things all the time and seem to be able to continue to progress and try new things like topping, lst, etc, to make it work in your space the best. All different types of ways to grow them, from several hydro solutions to ground dirt and everything in between and most of it can be done on the cheap if you're a savvy DIY'er. 

I just wish I had more time to look into and do more of the real DIY stuff from scratch but I don't right now so I had to store buy but I love the small simple grows like that. Can't wait until I'm reading about it being done and I'm reading your smoke report after the not so good half threw your plant in the trash.


----------



## BBFan

Hey BBB!

Just dropping by to say hi and take a peek.  Looking real nice and frosty there girl!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

